# HauntedPortraits.com



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Take a sneak peek at my new site. I'll soon be taking orders for my changing haunted portraits. There's also a link to a freebie you can download and print.

Norm Lanier

HauntedPortraits.com


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't think the link is working correctly.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Here is the corrected URL
http://www.hauntedportraits.com/


----------



## Ickabod (Aug 17, 2004)

That is such a great idea! What part of the country are you located in? 

Good luck

Ick with Blick!


----------



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm near Houston, TX. Check out my site, I have a free sample 8x10 before and after photo you can print for Halloween


----------



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

I've just updated my web site with videos of most of my Haunted Portraits. You can see them at www.hauntedportraits.com


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

COOL! I've been working on graphics like that, but haven't finished them all yet. They'll go on my "haunted mirror" section. That was way cool. Well done!



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanx, your site is soooooo cool and creepy.


----------

